# Ereader at CVS



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I saw an ereader that was new to me at a CVS pharmacy. It was Kobo based, LCD and cost $149. I just noted it because when an item starts to appear at a chain drugstore you know it has become an established part of our culture.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

On sale in circular dated 4/17-4/23 for $49.99 in MA. Looks very similar in size to the Literati, and seems to have the same functions. Called LookBook Wireless Reader.

Just checked google, and came up with this review.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/20/shocker-cvs-lookbook-e-reader-reviewed-sucks/


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool. I like to see e-readers appearing more in physical stores.


----------

